# using vinyl with plastisol transfer



## sslover85 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello I have searched this and got some answers but need to know for sure. I have some graduation shirts to do all with one color designs however the names in the design will be different. Can I press the transfer and then add the names in vinyl. the plastisol presses over 40 degrees hotter than the vinyl. Will let shirts cool before adding vinyl. Any advice??


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I think you should be fine. Cover the print with a piece of kraft paper when you press the vinyl and let it cool for a few seconds before you peel it off so it won't lift the ink off the shirt. (The vinyl won't stick to the plastisol, it needs to be in an open area of the fabric.)


----------

